
Dotbot, a tool that bootstraps your dotfiles - oscarsix
https://github.com/anishathalye/dotbot
======
arcipuffale
This seems to be much more bloated than homeshick [1] that I fail to see the
point.

Somebody care to tell me what I'm missing?

[1]
[https://github.com/andsens/homeshick](https://github.com/andsens/homeshick)

